# How to configure VirtualBox WebService?



## BonHomme (Dec 28, 2017)

Is there anybody who can tell me how I can configure the VirtualBox Webservice to work with RemoteBox?

The vBox manual only explains more or less how to do it on Linux by setting parameters to the /etc/default/virtualbox. But that file does not exist in FreeBSD.

And I suppose I have to set `vboxwebsrv_enable="YES"` in rc.conf 

But that is all I know

So I would it appreciate it very much if somebody could tell me exactly how to do this?


----------



## Snurg (Dec 28, 2017)

Just create that file. Take this instruction, for example.


----------



## BonHomme (Dec 28, 2017)

Ok, Thanks a lot. 

But in what directory must this file be put? In /etc/defaults or in /usr/local/bin where the also the vBox binary is? 

And `vboxwebsrv_enable="YES"` in rc.conf is the right way to start the webservice?


----------



## Minbari (Dec 28, 2017)

It's a config file instaled by user who is not part of base so I think /usr/local/etc/defaults it's the right place. I could be wrong.


----------



## BonHomme (Dec 28, 2017)

Ok, Thanks.

I will try that, see what happens


----------



## BonHomme (Dec 28, 2017)

Minbari said:


> It's a config file instaled by use who is not part of base so I think /usr/local/etc/defaults it's the right place. I could be wrong.



 /usr/local/etc/defaults does not exist. So I will try /etc/defaults That is the only directory with "defaults" that exists.


----------



## Minbari (Dec 28, 2017)

You could create that directory, personally don't like to mess so much with  FreeBSD base config so I place config files in /usr/local/etc or ~/. but you could try /etc/defaults. Good luck!


----------



## Snurg (Dec 28, 2017)

If there exists a manual page, maybe there is more detail about config files.


----------



## BonHomme (Dec 28, 2017)

Minbari said:


> You could create that directory, personally don't like to mess so much with  FreeBSD base config so I place config files in /usr/local/etc or ~/. but you could try /etc/defaults. Good luck!


I will try /etc/defaults first. If that works I will try /usr/local/etc/defaults


----------



## BonHomme (Dec 28, 2017)

Snurg said:


> If there exists a manual page, maybe there is more detail about config files.


No. No I could not find any config manual for FreeBSD. Also not on the virtualbox forum


----------

